# Serious Problems With My Seiko



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi i bought a Seiko 5 Sports Diver (SNZF17) recently - 7s36 03co on the back... and it was fast, really fast , about 5 mins an hour... i left it for a couple of weeks and it hadn't 'settled' :down: so i took it with the warrantee to Ernest Jones and they said it would be regulated, back in a couple of weeks. i've just got it back yesterday, the time is skipping even worse, jumping from 5pm to 8pm last night in about 20 minutes... also the date is changing at 6 o'clock rather than midnight!!! :fear:

what's happened to my watch? - is it just a dud and should i just return it to the retailer... i also find it worrying that Seiko in UK would send it out as fixed with that kind of error on it?

any advice welcome please

J


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

Take it back. It needs to be looked at or replaced. I'd be happier with a replacement, as it's been away once before.


----------



## AbingtonLad (Sep 8, 2008)

Have you seen any strange lights in the sky? Do you have any unexplained gaps in your memory? Have you found any unusual metallic objects embedded under the skin of your hands or neck? Do you have an inexplicably sore... bottom?

Alien abduction is the only thing I can think of :astro:

Seriously, I've always had good service from Seiko. Although having said that they did once return a bracelet replacement without the spring bars :wallbash: OK, apart from that they've always done a reasonable job at a reasonable price.

Is there a contact number you can use? If you go to Seiko direct, you get a letter/invoice confirming what has been done, with a number to use if you have any questions or problems. I would be tempted to get that number and give them a ring.

K


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

i've got a cert of completion with the seiko uk customer services number, so i'll give them a buzz and let you know what they say.

my other concern is that having just used the date calculater, the watch is dated March 2000 ... i bought this watch about 6 weeks ago, so it was 9 and 1/2 years old when i bought it... is it common to buy a new watch that old?

thanks again for the advice

(and no my bottom is fine thanks







)


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your woes. 

If it's new, take it back to the shop and DEMAND a replacement. If you hunt around here on this forum, and elsewhere, you'll find loads of useful advice about this, including all the jargon and terminology to do with the Consumer Rights Act etc..

In this instance they should, without hesitation, replace your watch, or give you a refund. End of story. 

Oh... and if they squeal, I've heard one of these things can come in pretty useful. h34r:


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

thanks for the hint squareleg, unfortunately i bought it from creation in singapore, i don't think they make bats that long 

i spoke with Seiko UK and a friendly lady told me to send it back in via EJ but i just feel that this is going to keep going back and forth :sadwalk: , so am going to email Jason at Creation and see what he thinks... he seems like a good guy and i've heard other good reports about them generally so am hopeful he'll do the right thing :yes:

overall though, this is my first seiko so not a great intro to the brand i have to say.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Jack83 said:


> thanks for the hint squareleg, unfortunately i bought it from creation in singapore, i don't think they make bats that long
> 
> i spoke with Seiko UK and a friendly lady told me to send it back in via EJ but i just feel that this is going to keep going back and forth :sadwalk: , so am going to email Jason at Creation and see what he thinks... he seems like a good guy and i've heard other good reports about them generally so am hopeful he'll do the right thing :yes:
> 
> overall though, this is my first seiko so not a great intro to the brand i have to say.


You have just been unlucky, Seiko generally are very reliable. I always deal with Seiko UK Ltd directly for servicing etc. putting Ernest Jones in the middle is a complication you dont need!


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

I've got a spare unused 7s36 movement if you need one.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yup swap the movement it's a 20min job at the most.

Regs

Bry


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

jeffvader said:


> I've got a spare unused 7s36 movement if you need one.


i'm afraid to say that i wouldn't have a clue how to do that... is it quite straight forward and what kind of kit do you need? presumably once i start playing around with it myself that pretty much voids the warrantee etc?


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

You're best asking someone with some experience.

Regs

Bry


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

[quote name='Jack83' date='05 October 2009 - 03:21 PM' timestamp='1254752501' post='488855'

i'm afraid to say that i wouldn't have a clue how to do that... is it quite straight forward and what kind of kit do you need? presumably once i start playing around with it myself that pretty much voids the warrantee etc?


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

i'm angling for a replacement/slight upgrade from the retailer, so will explore that avenue first - but if i have no joy i will definitely be back to ask for further advice. i'll let you know how i get on.

thanks all for support and advice, really appreciated! :rltb:


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I've also just received a Seiko from Creationwatches and the watch itself is gret, keeps perfect time (so far in the 14 hours I've had it), however I had to wait 2 weeks for them to get the rubber strap version that I wanted, so imagine my surprise to open the box and find gleaming stainless steel links looking up at me!

I have emailed them to see if they will provide a rubber strap - they are 'investigating the possibility' - i'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

update:

well the watch is no longer changing date at 6, it's gone back to good old midnight... but the hour hand seems loose, when i wear it (sitting at my desk now) it just seems to jump back or forward an hour or two, basically even a minor bump is enough to send the hour hand off. is this something that will resolve itself (as the date issue seems to have done)?

this is such a pain, i just want a watch that works well and i can rely on... still waiting to hear back from creation...


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes, still waiting for a reply to my issue, though they did send an email this morning asking me for my comments on using them!?!


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Yes, still waiting for a reply to my issue, though they did send an email this morning asking me for my comments on using them!?!


 :wallbash: ... to be fair i did have some correspondence with them before and they were pretty good at getting back, so i'll reserve judgement... ... for now at least


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

Jack83 said:


> update:
> 
> well the watch is no longer changing date at 6, it's gone back to good old midnight... but the hour hand seems loose, when i wear it (sitting at my desk now) it just seems to jump back or forward an hour or two, basically even a minor bump is enough to send the hour hand off. is this something that will resolve itself (as the date issue seems to have done)?
> 
> this is such a pain, i just want a watch that works well and i can rely on... still waiting to hear back from creation...


replying to my own posts... but i'm finding it therapeutic... anyway, the 6 o'clock date change is back; it's starting to turn as we get toward 5... :taz:


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Yes, still waiting for a reply to my issue, though they did send an email this morning asking me for my comments on using them!?!


... still haven't heard from creation - have you yet tim? just wondering if they're generally being a bit slow or if they're just ignoring me!! <_<


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Jack83 said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, still waiting for a reply to my issue, though they did send an email this morning asking me for my comments on using them!?!
> ...


I had an email from them about an hour ago, very apologetic and said they are sending me a rubber strap free of charge!

So assuming they are good on their word - I am happy as I got ss bracelet and rubber strap for price of one.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Jack83 said:
> 
> 
> > tall_tim said:
> ...


result! ... though i'm still left twiddling my thumbs and checking my watch (actually not bothering given it DOESN'T WORK!!!) ... anyway, fingers crossed they get back to me soon.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Did you get any word back from them, Jack83?

I got my rubber strap from them, free of charge - So personally I'm impressed.


----------



## Jack83 (Aug 4, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Did you get any word back from them, Jack83?
> 
> I got my rubber strap from them, free of charge - So personally I'm impressed.


I was told that as it's been 'used' i can only send it back for repair rather than a replacement, which is a little disappointing, given that i couldn't know it was faulty without using it! :wallbash:

So, I'm just going to send it back to Seiko UK and explain what the problem is... actually I thought it had finally 'settled' until the date changed at 6pm yesterday again having not done that for a week or so :furious:

glad you had a good experience with them talltim, but I can't say they've really bent over backwards to help me... then again, i think most retailers would initially offer a repair and then replace if it was completely knackered.


----------

